# Error: not appropriate keyboard map found



## rokpa92 (Jan 8, 2010)

i download the FreeBSD 8 current and when i want to install, in the steps of "system console keymap" when i selecct the "latin american (accent)" or the "latin american" apear me a warning and say:
"not appropriate keyboard map found"

i download the iso and check with md5 hash and all is allright.







what it can be?


----------

